

Show HN: Viggo – a completely new way to share in real world interactions - bojan_
https://itunes.apple.com/hr/app/viggo/id956526128?mt=8

======
minimaxir
This was the exact same business idea as Color.

[http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/23/color-looks-to-reinvent-
soc...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/23/color-looks-to-reinvent-social-
interaction-with-its-mobile-photo-app-and-41-million-in-funding/)

~~~
bojan_
Color has some similar elements, but Viggo is quite different.

With Viggo we are introducing new paradigm where you only see and manage
content in the air around you, where air is like an ad hoc shared resource for
collaboration. There are no profiles, users and user connections, etc... -
only pure content in the air.

Also, Viggo is not just about "videos and photos", we see a greater
opportunity in redefining how content is shared in real world interactions.
You can share documents, contacts, links, you can create collections ("folders
in the air")...

